
Ask HN: Did you know Real Genius is on Netflix? - jasonkostempski
If it&#x27;s been there more than a day, the suggestions algorithm is garbage.
======
mindcrime
I did not know that, so thanks for the heads-up. That is totally worth
watching again!

